# boneless leg of lamb smoke with q-view



## decepticron (Jun 13, 2008)

So a friend of mine gave me a leg of lamb the other day that i had butchered for him this spring and i wasn't sure how to do it.  I checked out an old thread from 2005 by ranger72 and decided that the recipe sounded great. I posted the progress on the old thread but here's the conclusion.  Great success.  None of my friends would even admit to liking lamb but once they tried this stuff they were diggin in for 3rds.  Thanks for the great advice Ranger.  Also threw in a couple of little trout that i caught this morning and put a quick glaze on.Attachment 9973

Attachment 9974

Attachment 9975

Attachment 9976


----------



## seboke (Jun 13, 2008)

SWEET!  I love lamb too, never tried to smoke, but I'll add you to my list of inspirations and give it a shot sometme soon!  Great post!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 13, 2008)

That looks awesome and I'm sure it tasted better


----------



## rivet (Jun 14, 2008)

Man o man... I roasted a bone-in leg of lamb for my girlfriend years ago and because of that she is now my wife! :) Well, mebbe not, but pretty darn close. Please give me the details of your smoke! Never smoked one before and we love lamb here at home.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Mmmmm, looks awesome!


----------



## ronp (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks great, too bad wifey doesnt like Lamb.  Maybe if I blindfold her she will love it. Some times she needs blinders.


----------



## dalglish (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm a big fan of lamb, now I don't know about in the states or canada but for me you can't have lamb without mint sauce. Very easy to make and it's a perfect condiment for lamb :-

1/2 cup finely chopped fresh mint leaves
1 cup malt vinegar
2 tablespoons white sugar

Let it simmer in a saucepan for about 20mins and then let it cool.


----------



## decepticron (Jun 15, 2008)

I followed the recipe from an old thread posted by Ranger72 from 2005.  I really liked the gin marinade and left it exactly as it was.  The mop however i doctored a little by adding extra beef stock.  As all of the ingredients in the mop were liquid it was more runny than I am used to in a mop but did a great job. I smoked the leg using cherry wood (my favourite) at about 210-220 but only used smoke for the first few hours and the just let her absorb the aroma's of the smoker.  As for deboning the leg,  I mostly did it cause I wanted to go fishing for the morning and knew it would take forever to cook bone in.  I also could rub the marinade over the inside of the roast while i had the leg wide open.  Very tasty,  the whole thing is already gone.


----------

